# Romance languages: Lingerie shop nameٌ



## bunnyboiler

I am opening a new lingerie shop and want to come up with a unique shop name. I would like an original name and thought one in a foreign language would be ideal. So far I have thought the following might work..

*Italian*

tutto birichino = all naughty
birichino ma… = naughty but…
tutto ciò = all that

*French*

vilain mais gentil = naughty but nice

*Latin*

Bellus autem improbus = Beautiful but wicked
Improbus delectation =  Wicked delight


Any suggestions, comments or corrections would be wonderful.  
Many thanks in advance .


----------



## badgrammar

Fiat Femina!

Let there be woman! 

My brother (speaks Latin) came up with that a few years back for the name of a lingerie shop.  It was never used, I think.  I love it!


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

> *Latin
> 
> *Bellus autem/*sed* improbus = Beautiful but wicked
> Improbus *delectatio* = Wicked delight


 
"Autem" is more "however", while "sed" is "but".


----------



## bunnyboiler

Thank you badgrammar, I like it too 



> Fiat Femina!
> 
> Let there be woman!




Le Pamplemousse

Thank you for the correction, It would be dreadful if upon choosing a name six months later somebody said why have you called your shop beautiful however wicked when this was not my intention. lol  



> "Autem" is more "however", while "sed" is "but".


----------



## Topsie

bunnyboiler said:


> ...
> *French*
> 
> vilain mais gentil = naughty but nice
> 
> *...*


Sorry, but that doesn't sound too good! "_Vilain_" can also mean ugly and "_gentil_" is nice in the sense of good/kind...
the "Naughty but Nice" idea could perhaps be conveyed by "_Sage et Coquine_" (?)


----------



## Tagarela

Hi,

Here, in Brazil, there is a shop with a French name _Fruit de la passion_ (I hope the spelling is correct). In Portuguese it would be _Fruto da paixão_.

But be aware if most of people will get the idea of the name of the shop, it would be better if use more "common" Latin-origin words for English speakers. 

Anyway, good luck! 

Good bye.:


----------

